# Audi S3 - specification document



## madipha (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi there is there anyone with the audi s3 specification document please post it here, alternatively e-mail it to me on [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## madipha (Feb 23, 2006)

I found it here it is for those who are interested http://www.audioimports.com/cars/S3/S3.htm


----------

